# Schwimmteich in Südspanien



## Thomas Stephan (11. Juli 2007)

*Bitte um Hilfestellung (Dringend): Schwimmteichprojekt in Südspanien*

Liebe Leute, ich brauch eure Hilfe. Ab 17. Juli sind wir in unserem Ferienhaus in Südspanien (Mohajar) und bauen weiter an unserem Teich. Ich rotiere gedanklich, kann mich noch nicht für eine Variante wirklich entscheiden da mir Informationen fehlen.

Zur Zeit ist es da unten ca. 42 ° heiss!

Die Merkmale unseres Teiches sind:

Schwimmteil mit ca. 3,3 mal 7 m und einer max. Tiefe von 2.1 m
Regenerationsteil mit ca. 3.2 mal 6 m und ein max. Tiefe von durchschnittlich1 m
wird mit Leitungswasser gefüllt; enthält wenig Chlor
während unserer Abwesenheit ev. wöchentliche Kontrolle
  
          

           


Ich wollte ursprünglich mit der Ziel Saugtechnik  bauen und entdeckte während den Baggerarbeiten (!), genauergesagt natürlich bei meinen abendlichen Surfstunden im Internetshop, die Webseite indem das Prinzip der Kiesdurchströmung erklärt wurde. Das Prinzip leuchtete mir ein und vor allem kam es mit einem geringerem technischen Aufwand daher. Flugs wurden die Pläne umgeworfenhttps://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/images/smilies/pfeif.gif
: und entstanden ist jetzt ein Bauloch wie auf dem Photo gezeigt wird. Im Ecken des Regenationsteils ist ein ca 3 m tiefes und 2 mal 2 m breites Loch zu sehen. Diese sollte mit Folie ausgekleidet und mit Kies unterschiedlicher Körnung gefüllt werden. Diese Vorrichtung sollte als erste Filterstufe dienen indem Wasser darübergerieselt und das Grundwasser entnommen wird. Bitte nicht lachen, ich weiss Verschlammung etc. Nun Schnee von gestern (in Mohajar ist es 42°C warm..).  Das Loch wird aufgefüllt.

Der neueste Stand (13. Juli 07    Uhrzeit 19:33):
1. Schwimmteich (nachfolgend S.T. abgekürzt) und Filterteich (F.T.) werden durch einen Wall getrennt. F.T.  eventuell etwas in der Breite reduzieren. Wasserentnahme auf ca. 1.90 m im Schwimmteil und in den Filterteil pumpen. 

Variante 1.1. : Dort grobe Verschmutzung in eine Graben auf ca. 2,5 m Länge sedimentieren lassen und anschliessend horizontal durch einen Kiesfilter  und passiv zurückfliessen lassen in den S.T.

Variante 1.2. : Wasser vertikal durch einen Kiesfilter (ca. 50 cm Höhe) mit Wasserpflanzen leiten und zurück in den S.T.

Variante 1.3. : Wasser durch einen Kiesfilter, der bis über die Wasser reicht, pumpen anschliessend kleines Pflanzenbecken und zurück in S.T.
	Begründung: grosser Wasserverlust durch Verdunstung reduzieren da der Kies die Wärme reflektiert.

Variante 1.4. noch eine Sandstufe, nach dem Kiesteil, einbauen


Bei längerer Abwesenheit lassen wir den S.T. nicht auffüllen - der F.T. aber durch den S.T. mit Wasser versorgt. So sollte die Fauna und Flora im F.T. erhalten bleiben.  
Der Wasserspiegel im S.T. sinkt ca. auf ein Drittel des ursprünglichen Levels - vielleicht ist der S.T auch leer! Deshalb: S.T. “tapeziert” mit grünem Kunstrasen bis praktisch zum Grund (UV Schutz der Folie) und Kontrolle organisieren.
Ich weiss - mit naturnah hat das nicht mehr viel zu tun aber die klimatischen Verhältnisse sind da unten definitiv anders.

2. Prinzip mit einer Kiesdurchströmung; F.T. und S.T. sind verbunden
	Nachteil: grosser Wasserverlust durch Verdunstung
	Vorteil: mehr Wasserpflanzen daher schöner

Und nun meine Fragen:
3. Wird der Kies bei allen Varianten verschlammen? Siehe Input StefanS . Wer hat wirkliche Erfahrung damit?
4. Wer kennt sich aus mit solchen Projekten in heissen Gegenden? Danke Elfriede, hast mich in  meiner Annahme bestättigt wenig Flachwasserzonen einzubauen. Aber genügt dann die Reinigung?

Sicherheit am Teich: Das Haus sollte später auch Gästen zur Verfügung stehen.
Werde niemanden mit kleinen Kindern aufnehmen ansonsten verdränge ich das Thema lieber. Denke an eine Umzäunung des Teichs mit einem dicken Seil auf ca. 1m Höhe. 

LEUTE BITTE, FÜLLT MEINEN BRIEFKASTEN MIT EUREN MEINUNGENhttps://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/images/smilies/big/Flehen_4.gif
, die Zeit drängt - bin bald unten. Ich weiss, alles wieder zu kurzfristig aber ich sollte zu dieser Zeit in Indien sein. Vor 1 Woche bekam ich Bescheid dass das leider nicht klappt. Also ab nach Spanien und  weiterbauen. Seither wälze ich Foren und denke andauern neue Varianten aus.


DANKE!


----------



## Thomas Stephan (11. Juli 2007)

*Dringend: Schwimmteich in Südspanien*

*Dringende Anfrage: Schwimmteichprojekt in Südspanien*

Liebe Leute, ich brauch eure Hilfe. Ab 17. Juli sind wir in unserem Ferienhaus in Südspanien (Mohajar) und bauen weiter an unserem Teich. Ich rotiere gedanklich, kann mich noch nicht für eine Variante wirklich entscheiden da mir Informationen fehlen.

Zur Zeit ist es da unten c: heul a. 42 ° heiss!

Die Merkmale unseres Teiches sind:

Schwimmteil mit ca. 3,3 mal 7 m und einer max. Tiefe von 2.1 m
Regenerationsteil mit ca. 3.2 mal 6 m und ein max. Tiefe von durchschnittlich1 m
wird mit Leitungswasser gefüllt; enthält wenig Chlor
während unserer Abwesenheit ev. wöchentliche Kontrolle

Ich wollte ursprünglich mit der Ziel Saugtechnik  bauen und entdeckte während den Baggerarbeiten (!), genauergesagt natürlich bei meinen abendlichen Surfstunden im Internetshop, die Webseite indem das Prinzip der Kiesdurchströmung erklärt wurde. Das Prinzip leuchtete mir ein und vor allem kam es mit einem geringerem technischen Aufwand daher. Flugs wurden die Pläne : und entstanden ist jetzt ein Bauloch wie auf dem Photo gezeigt wird. Im Ecken des Regenationsteils ist ein ca 3 m tiefes und 2 mal 2 m breites Loch zu sehen. Diese sollte mit Folie ausgekleidet und mit Kies unterschiedlicher Körnung gefüllt werden. Diese Vorrichtung sollte als erste Filterstufe dienen indem Wasser darübergerieselt und das Grundwasser entnommen wird. Bitte nicht lachen, ich weiss Verschlammung etc. Nun Schnee von gestern (in Mohajar ist es 42°C warm...).  Das Loch wird aufgefüllt.

Der neueste Stand (13. Juli 07    Uhrzeit 19:33):
1. Schwimmteich (nachfolgend S.T. abgekürzt) und Filterteich (F.T.) werden durch einen Wall getrennt. F.T.  eventuell etwas in der Breite reduzieren. Wasserentnahme auf ca. 1.90 m im Schwimmteil und in den Filterteil pumpen. 

Variante 1.1. : Dort grobe Verschmutzung in eine Graben auf ca. 2,5 m Länge sedimentieren lassen und anschliessend horizontal durch einen Kiesfilter  und passiv zurückfliessen lassen in den S.T.

Variante 1.2. : Wasser vertikal durch einen Kiesfilter (ca. 50 cm Höhe) mit Wasserpflanzen leiten und zurück in den S.T. Prinzip: Ralf Glenk

Variante 1.3. : Wasser durch einen Kiesfilter, der bis über die Wasser reicht, pumpen anschliessend kleines Pflanzenbecken und zurück in S.T.
	Begründung: grosser Wasserverlust durch Verdunstung reduzieren da der Kies die Wärme reflektiert.

Variante 1.4. noch eine Sandstufe, nach dem Kiesteil, einbauen


Bei längerer Abwesenheit lassen wir den S.T. nicht auffüllen - der F.T. aber durch den S.T. mit Wasser versorgt. So sollte die Fauna und Flora im F.T. erhalten bleiben.  
Der Wasserspiegel im S.T. sinkt ca. auf ein Drittel des ursprünglichen Levels - vielleicht ist der S.T auch leer! Deshalb: S.T. “tapeziert” mit grünem Kunstrasen bis praktisch zum Grund (UV Schutz der Folie) und Kontrolle organisieren.
Ich weiss - mit naturnah hat das nicht mehr viel zu tun aber die klimatischen Verhältnisse sind da unten definitiv anders.

2. Prinzip nach Ralf Glenk; F.T. und S.T. sind verbunden
	Nachteil: grosser Wasserverlust durch Verdunstung
	Vorteil: mehr Wasserpflanzen daher schöner

Und nun meine Fragen:
3. Wird der Kies bei allen Varianten verschlammen? Siehe Input StefanS . Wer hat wirkliche Erfahrung damit?
4. Wer kennt sich aus mit solchen Projekten in heissen Gegenden? Danke Elfriede, hast mich in  meiner Annahme bestättigt wenig Flachwasserzonen einzubauen. Aber genügt dann die Reinigung?

Sicherheit am Teich: Das Haus sollte später auch Gästen zur Verfügung stehen.
Werde niemanden mit kleinen Kindern aufnehmen ansonsten verdränge ich das Thema lieber. Denke an eine Umzäunung des Teichs mit einem dicken Seil auf ca. 1m Höhe. 

LEUTE BITTE, FÜLLT MEINEN BRIEFKASTEN MIT EUREN MEINUNGEN, die Zeit drängt - bin bald unten. Ich weiss, alles wieder zu kurzfristig aber ich sollte zu dieser Zeit in Indien sein. Vor 1 Woche bekam ich Bescheid dass das leider nicht klappt. Also ab nach Spanien und  weiterbauen. Seither wälze ich Foren und denke andauern neue Varianten aus.


DANKE!


----------



## Ulumulu (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Dringend: Schwimmteich in Südspanien*

Hallo Thomas

Kann dir leider nicht helfen.
Aber warum machst du nach einer Stunde nochmal dasselbe Thema mit der selben Frage auf?
Dir wird sicher noch jemand antworten.
Und wenn ich so auf die Uhr schaue ist es auch schon recht spät viele müssen morgen früh raus.
Also ein bisschen Geduld mitbringen 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## thias (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Dringend: Schwimmteich in Südspanien*

Hallo Thomas,

ich habe mich recht intensiv ein Jahr lang   mit der ganzen Materie auseinander gesetzt, bis ich mir ein Prinzip zusammengebastelt habe, das aus meiner Sicht schlüssig ist.
Eine Woche ist dafür etwas kurz, Schnellschüsse bereust du hinterher.

Am nachvollziehbarsten erscheint mir das Prinzip von naturagart. Deine Variante 1.1 baut ja auch darauf auf (die 2,5 m sind etwas kurz). 
Das Prinzip von Ralf Glenk habe ich zusätzlich am Ende des Filtergrabens (8 m) integriert, wobei mir das nicht so schlüssig erscheint. Ich befürchte, dass der Kiesfilter dort zu schnell verstopft, vorallem ohne vorhereige Sedimentation. In dem Forum dort sind die Bakterien eine mysteriöse Erscheinung, die alles klären. Die werden aber nie Mulm und Nährstoffe beseitigen und gerade das sollte die Hauptaufgabe eines Schwimmteichfilters sein. Der Kiesfilter ist nur der Gürtel zum Hosenträger, auf ihn würde ich mich allein nicht verlassen. Was dort durch die Bakterien abgebaut wird, sind Ausscheidungen von Fischen und andere Gifte. Das sollte in einem Schwimmteich aber nicht das Problem sein.
Die Pumpe würde ich erst ganz ans Ende setzen (klares Wasser) und vorher mit Schwerkraft arbeiten. Die zerhäckselt sonst den ganzen Mulm. 
Funktioniert bei mir prima, auch mit Skimmer.

In meinem Baubericht kannst du mein Prinzip nachlesen (s. Link unten).


----------



## Thomas Stephan (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Dringend: Schwimmteich in Südspanien*

Hallo Daniel
Ja, ich weiss. Ist mir ein Missgeschick beim Editieren passiert. Habe dem Administrator schon ein Mail gesendet mit der Bitte den zweiten Beitrag zu löschen.

Hallo Thias
Habe deine Berichte natürlich schon ausgiebig studiert. Meine abgeänderte Version zu Naturagart ist Absicht. Ich möchte den Schwimmteich während unserer Abwesenheit als Wasserreservoir für den Filterteich gebrauchen (Reduktion Wasserverbrauch). Deshalb keine Dammdurchführung Schwimm/Filterteich und deshalb pumpe ich das Wasser - im Gegensatz zu Naturagart - aktiv in den Pflanzenteich. 
Was mich interessiert. Haben sich deine Befürchtung bezüglich Verstopfung Kiesfilter bestätigt. Die aufgeschüttete Kiesschicht bei mir soll einerseits Wärme reflektieren und anderseits eine Oberflächenvergrösserung für Bakterien und anderes Zeugs bieten. Spannend ist auch die Variante den mit __ Schilf zu bepflanzen; soll laut anderen Forumbeiträgen viel bringen. Aber Gefahr der Folienbeschädigung durch die Wurzel? Ausserdem wie steht es mir der Wasserabgabe durch den Schilf (Transpiration)? 
Weiter frage ich mich auch ob eine Pumpe den ganzen Mulm unbeschadet transportien kann.
Werde also die Sedimentationsstrecke verlängern. Danke für den Tipp.

Herzliche Grüsse an beide
Thomas


----------



## thias (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteich in Südspanien*

Hallo Thomas,

ja, jetzt habe ich es kapiert  
Evtl. kannst du aber eine 2-Pumpenlösung vorsehen, eine am Ende des Filtergrabens mit starker Leistung, die beim Badebetrieb sinnvoll ist und dann noch ein kleine Pumpe in den Schwimmteich, die nur einen geringen Umlauf und Wasserausgleich realisieren soll. Der Vorteil wäre dann auch noch geringer Stromverbrauch. 
Beachte, dass man 220V-Pumpen nicht in einen Schwimmteich hängen darf!
Im Schwimmteich willst du dann gar keine Pflanzen haben???



> Was mich interessiert. Haben sich deine Befürchtung bezüglich Verstopfung Kiesfilter bestätigt.


 
Da ist mein Teich noch viel zu jung, um eine Aussage treffen zu können. Ich habe aber noch einen anderen Teich im Garten mit viel Bepflanzung. Der wurde damals mit Kies gebaut. Nach 7 Jahren sieht man aber keinen Kies mehr, da ist eine dicke Mulmschicht drauf, irgendwo muss dieser "Abfall" ja hin... Der hätte den Kiesfilter schon dicht gemacht. 
Oder der Schwimmbereich muss regelmäßig abgesaugt werden, was die Kiesfilteranhänger wohl tun. Aber das will ich mir nicht antun. Der Badebetrieb wirbelt den Mulm auf und der wird durch den Bodenablauf abgesaugt. Das klappt schon, die Kinder helfen auch gern alle Ecken aufzuwirbeln...

__ Schilf und Folie ist immer eine heiße Sache. Da sollte dann mindestens 900er Vlies auf die Folie...


----------



## Thomas Stephan (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteich in Südspanien*

Hallo Thias

Warum zwei Pumpen? Naturagart arbeitet ja auch nach dem Schwerkraftprinzip d.h. könnte dann das gefilterte Wasser in den Schwimmteich fliessen lassen.

Vermutlich werde ich den Bau eines normal ausgerüsteten Swimmingpool ins Auge fassen. Daneben, baulich getrennt, einen Filtergraben nach dem Prinzip Naturagart. Eine Pumpe fördert vom Poolboden oder etwas darüber das Wasser in den Filtergraben und läuft dann nach dem Schwerkraftprinzip wieder zurück in den Pool. Keine weitere Technik. Einzig der Wasserstand müsste kontrolliert werden.
In den Pool pflanze ich wenige Seerosen, irgenwie randständig, am besten neben den Einstiegsstufen.

Sollte das Schwimmteichprojekt nicht klappen habe ich zumindest einen Pool.


Herzlicher Gruss
Thomas


----------



## thias (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteich in Südspanien*



			
				Thomas Stephan schrieb:
			
		

> Warum zwei Pumpen? Naturagart arbeitet ja auch nach dem Schwerkraftprinzip d.h. könnte dann das gefilterte Wasser in den Schwimmteich fliessen lassen.


 
2 Pumpen weil ich vorschlagen wollte beide Prinzipien zu verbinden.

Die kleine Pumpe vom Schwimmteich in den Filtergraben, wenn ihr nicht da seid und der Filtergraben immer voll sein soll. (Überlauf von Filtergraben in Teich notwendig)

Die große Pumpe vom Filtergraben in den Teich, wenn ihr Schwimmbetrieb habt und der Mulm abgesaugt werden soll...


----------



## günter-w (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteich in Südspanien*

Hallo Thomas,
bei den hohen Themperaturen in Spanien würde ich folgendes Konzept empfehlen. Schwimmbereich mit wenig Flachwasserzone um das aufheizen so gering wie möglich zu halten. Danach einen Klärteich der Mit Schwimminseln abgedeckt ist. Hier sorgen die Pflanzen für die Wasserkühlung zumal es bestimmte __ Seggen gibt die für diese Breitengrade und großer Hitze geeignet.  sind. Diese Bauweise mit entsprechender Schwerkraftleitung ist für große Wasserstandsschwankungen geeignet.


----------



## Thomas Stephan (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteich in Südspanien*

Hallo Günter

Ja, sehe ich auch so - nur für Schwimminseln ist in einem Filtergraben zu wenig Platz. Mal schauen, vielleicht ist eine geschickte Kombination möglich ......


Grusss Thomas


----------



## Thomas Stephan (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteich in Südspanien*

Liebe Leute

möchte hier um die aktuelle Situation abzurunden - Auszüge aus dem Emailkontakt mit Elfriede wiedergeben

Hallo Thomas,

Biene und Anke zeigen schon einen wesentlichen Teil der Problematik auf ,
die Dich mit Deinem Teichprojekt in Südspanien erwartet. Ich wohne fast
immer von spätestens April bis November auf Paros, habe den Teich somit
immer im Auge, besonders in der kritischen, heißen  Zeit von Juni bis Ende
August. Eine einheimische Betreuung für einen Teich zu finden ist hier auf
Paros definitiv auszuschließen  und wahrscheinlich auch  in  Spanien
aussichtslos. Solltest Du vorhaben, Dein Ferienhaus nur sporadisch selbst zu
nützen, dann würde ich Dir dringend  von einem Schwimmteich abraten, ob mit
oder ohne Technik. Ich kann Dir dafür auch ein Fallbeispiel geben: Mein
Nachbar hier auf Paros, wir haben vor 10 Jahren unsere Häuser und Teiche
bauen lassen, musste seinen Teich schon nach einem Jahr wieder aufgeben, da
er selbst nicht auf der Insel lebte, sondern immer wieder nur 3-4 Wochen
nach Paros kam, um hier Urlaub zu machen. Eine  Betreuung für den Teich
konnte er nicht auftreiben. Wann immer  er in jenem ersten Jahr  nach Paros
kam, sah sein Teich fürchterlich aus und er musste seinen Urlaub dazu nützen
ihn wieder ins Lot zu bringen, was eigentlich nie richtig gelang. Wie
gesagt, nach einem Jahr gab er auf,  ließ den Teich austrocknen und schaute
seither von seiner Terrasse aus  direkt in die hässliche Betonwanne. Vor
drei Wochen war er hier und teilte mir seinen Entschluss mit, aus dem Becken
einen Smimmingpool zu machen, was ich sehr klug finde, da mein Nachbar hier
einfach nur urlauben will. Sein Vorhaben will er folgendermaßen ausführen:
Bau einer 100m³- Zisterne, Ausstattung seines Pools  mit einfachster
Pooltechnik. Nach einer Erstbefüllung des Pools, will er das Wasser, das
hier sehr wertvoll und teuer ist, bei Beendigung seines Aufenthaltes in die
Zisterne pumpen und zurück in den Pool, wenn er wieder für einige Wochen
nach Paros kommt. Die Zisterne ist groß genug, dass sie auch das Regenwasser
vom Winter fassen kann. Ich finde diese Idee nicht schlecht, besser
allerdings hätte mir gefallen, hätte er einen kleinen Teil den Beckens
vollkommen vom Pool getrennt und dort ein reines, dicht bewachsenes
Pflanzenbecken eingerichtet, das keiner zeitaufwendigen Wartung bedarf.

So etwas könnte ich mir, gut gestaltet, auch für Dich gut vorstellen.
Solltest Du später einmal vielleicht das ganze oder zumindest einen guten
Teil des Jahres in Spanien leben wollen, ließen sich Pool und Pflanzbecken
leicht zu einem Schwimmteich verwandeln.

Deine Frage nach dem Wasserverbrauch will ich auch noch gleich beantworten.
Für den letzten Winter weiß ich die Verdunstungsmenge exakt, da es keinen
Regen gab. Anfang November habe ich in der Zisterne einen Vorrat von 50 m³
angelegt, Ende März, also in fünf Monaten war er restlos verbraucht. Von
April bis einschließlich Oktober kann ich den Verbrauch nur schätzen, das
heißt, ich hoffe mit weiteren 120m³ auszukommen, inklusive
Reinigungsarbeiten.

Mit lieben Grüßen und Wünschen für eine gute Entscheidung

Elfriede

------------------------------------

Und weiter.....
Die Antwort von Elfriede ist blau unterlegt
(Hoffentlich ist das für Euch noch nachvollziehbar:? )
----------------------------------------


> Hallo Elfriede
>
> Danke für deinen ausführlichen Bericht. Mein erster spontaner Gedanke beim durchlesen deines mails war dass ich das ganze Projekt fallenlasse und einen Pool baue.
Hallo Thomas,

[B]ich wollte Dich mit der Geschichte meines Nachbarn nicht erschrecken, sondern Dich vielmehr zu Überlegungen anregen, wie Dein Projekt einerseits Deinen Wunschvorstellungen gerecht werden könnte und  andrerseits der Tatsache, dass Du nicht ständig in Spanien wohnst um das Projekt, bzw. seine technischen Einrichtungen  zu warten.
[/B] 
> Ist es nicht normal dass im ersten Jahr gehäuft Algen auftreten? Hatte er optimale bauliche Vorraussetzungen?

Ja, vermehrtes Algenwachstum im ersten Teichjahr ist völlig normal.
Die baulichen Voraussetzungen beim Teich meines Nachbarn, um Deine Frage zu beantworten,  waren keineswegs optimal, sondern ähnlich  wie bei mir, Betonwanne ohne Pflanzstufen, vollsonnige Lage, noch dazu flacher auslaufend als bei mir. 

Bin auch ein wenig erschrocken, als ich deine Wassertemperaturwerte im Sommer erfuhr. Mit Abkühlung liegt da wohl nicht viel drin. Mein zukünftiger Teich/Pool wäre im Sommer von etwa 9 bis   16 Uhr in der prallen Sonne. Ich hoffe auf tiefere Wassertemperaturen als bei dir.
Du bist,  die Besonnung betreffend,   besser dran als ich, mein Teich liegt bis zum letzten Sonnenstrahl am Abend in der Sonne und Du bist auch durch die Anlage Deines Teiches im Erdreich besser dran, meiner liegt hinter einer sonnenbestrahlten Beton- Stützmauer meines Hauses.
 
 Mittlerweile habe ich mit einem Schwimmteichbesitzer in der Toscana geredet und bei ihm ist sein Aufwand für Pflege und Unterhalt minim. Nicht ganz die gleichen klimatischen Verhältnisse wie bei uns aber doch südliche Verhältnisse.

Die Toscana, mit ihrem milden Klima, mit ihren natürlichen Seen und Teichen, kannst Du mit Südspanien oder Paros nicht vergleichen. Es muss Dir doch möglich sein einen südspanischen Teichbesitzer ausfindig zu machen, einen der auch nicht ganzjährig dort wohnt und der Dir all Deine Fragen aus seiner Erfahrung beantworten kann.

> Mein Kompliment für deine wunderschöne Anlage.
Ich danke für das Kompliment.
>
> Vermutlich werde ich den Bau eine normal ausgerüsteten Swimmingpool ins Auge fassen. Daneben, baulich getrennt, einen Filtergraben nach dem Prinzip Naturagart. Eine Pumpe fördert vom Poolboden oder etwas darüber das Wasser in den Filtergraben und läuft dann nach dem Schwerkraftprinzip wieder zurück in den Pool. Keine weitere Technik. Einzig der Wasserstand müsste kontrolliert werden. Ich denke, das dass in etwa auch  dein Vorschlag ist.

Nein, so habe ich das nicht gemeint. Mein Vorschlag war, vorerst einmal  zwei völlig unabhängige Becken, also Swimmingpool und Pflanzenbiotop nur seitens der Gestaltung als Einheit darzustellen, aber getrennt zu bedienen,  mit der Option einer späteren Verbindung zum echten Schwimmteich. Ich sehe darin den Vorteil, dass Du den Pool entleeren könntest ohne das Biotop zu gefährden, wenn Du dich zum Beispiel im Winter oder sonst für lange Zeit nicht in Spanien aufhältst.
>
> Sollte das Schwimmteichprojekt nicht klappen habe ich zumindest einen Pool. - Einen Pool und ein schönes Biotop!
>
> Darf ich dein Mail resp. Text in das Forum setzen? Ich glaube es sind wirklich gute und nützliche Informationen - auch für andere Interessenten? Ich habe nichts dagegen.
>
>
> Herzlicher Gruss!        Gruß zurück
> Thomas                      Elfriede
>

---------------------------------------------------------------


Kommentare, Meinungen, Beschwerden von Euch ?

Thomas


----------

